# My new Buck 112 "Finger Groove"



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

On the other forum the guys and I have been showing off and debating about our latest knives. I just bought a Buck 112 'finger groove' model, and it had a terrible edge. The portion near the ricasso was quite thin, and the bevel flared on the curve near the tip. A re-build was requited.

I'm going to do the full Monty on this knife. I have the bevel uniform now, and I'll work my way up the stones until I polish to a mirror.

I'm even going to polish the tarnished snap on the sheath.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got old Bucks and Schrades that need love........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent!

Below is my trusty Buck 110. Not my first knife but a knife that I've had since around the late 1970's...I use it more than any other knife I've ever owned.

I'd like to say the Buck 110 is my country girl love song; "I worked hard to get her, then I lost her for a while, and a few years later I found her again! We've been together ever since!

The Morakniv is my newest. I've got an older Mora somewhere around here and the edge is just as good as new. If I was first starting out with collecting knives, I'd have mora' Mora's...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy those old Bucks and Schrades are just USA ******* got to have one, after you turn 10, well maybe 8.

We had little Schrades way before fishing/hunting, maybe 6.

We brought knives to school as a cousrse, never cut a soul , except a stoop who wanted to see if my knife was sharpe, using his finger.

He ran finger, like a STOOP, he the watched finger bleed.Call the Nurse?

Back then too ashamed to tell, we fixed him up. 

We'll then and know......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Will you do the blade , or lock too?

I'd like see both.

It's like fixing a lock on an old ML gun.......

Thanks !


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm still in the process of polishing my 112. I have all the time in the world, but I cannot wait to slip this bad boy on my belt.

I'd like to get the automatic version, just because I like switchblades. But then again, I have a Boker clipped to my jeans pocket. This Buck will be a utility knife. I don't camp or deer-hunt anymore, but it would be nice to have the Buck walking in the woods or doing heavier chores.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I did the finger groove thing to several Buck 110's back in my Navy days.
Spare time with a file and sandpaper got it done, put some finger grooves into the brass as well.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Tango2X*, do you have any old pictures of that knife? If so, I'd like to see them.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry, no pictures.
I filed down the brass on the butt, and increased the radius on the sides, mostly to make it a little lighter.
I would hold the knife in hand and line around my fingers to lay out the grooves.
Half round file for the grooves, and a lot of sanding.
Sadly, I lost my last one years ago, haven't made another.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Tango2X*, you should have been around when I worked for a Gander Mountain as their polisher. When deer-season got close, they put out a huge table of 12 gauge hunting rounds, and both .308 and 30-06 ammunition. But the upshot of the store was the Buck 110s. They had them marked down to 30 or 40 dollars and set up an entire side on their knife display. As you know, I'm not a big fan of the 110, but for that price I should have bought out a complete week's pay and just salted them away for when prices climbed back up.

I still can't believe how many 112s I go through. A friend or client will want the knife, and I will use it for "trade bait" during the deal. That's why I'm slicking one up for personal use. No one is going to want that knife and pay for my sweat equity.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

They were inexpensive on ship, should have bought a bunch, even the Ranger model
That in the early seventies. 
Maybe I'd still have one--


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is how it turned out. The edge is the standard degree, just refined. And I also polished the snap on the sheath.


----------

